# Winnemucca, NV



## DL Rupper (Sep 25, 2008)

What a deal.  Just ate steak, eggs, toast, and potatoes for dinner.  $3.95 anytime.  It was really good.
Tomorrow is 2 for 1 Steak & Shrimp and salad bar for $15.95.
Stop at Model T Casino and Hotel if you pass through Winnemucca, NV.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

DL where in the heck is that placed located, sounds like I need to make a visit when I find the location


----------



## ironart (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

OMG..!!!!  Is that place still around..????     I stopped there in a snow storm headed from Colorado to Lake Tahoe in 1968....It was about the only thing in town in those days.......Just a Little Town, in the middle of nowhere.....Did have Good Food....but the hotel rooms were just so so....

Thanks for bringing back those old memories.....


----------



## ironart (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Hollis.....it is on HWY 80 out of Reno...in the northern part of Nevada.....as you are headed to Salt Lake City .....     Really an out of the way destination but if  you are passing through it is a nice stop.......Especially in a snow storm at Midnight.....       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

don't want any more snow. woke up to 9 inches this passed May in Flagstaff


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Ironart hit it on the head.  Winnemucca is out in the middle of nowhere Nevada.  It's about 150 miles East of Reno, NV  on I-80 between Reno and SLC, UT.  It hasn't changed much in the the 50 years that I can remember.  My memory is a little hazy past 50 years.  The Winnemucca RV Park is a good 1 or 2 night stop.  Fun old western Gambling, Mining, Ranching town.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 29, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Winnemucca is a very welcome site heading west after pounding across Salt lake.  Appreciate the pool and Hot tub in the Casino too!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 29, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

See my album for Casino pix


----------



## utmtman (Sep 30, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Seems to me that I passed thru Winnemucca some five years ago and the restaurant was one of them all nude waitress places.  We stopped across the street at a drive in for lunch instead.  Didnt think the wife let alone myself would want to eat anything watching nude bimbos walking around.  LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 30, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

We didn't see any nude waitress's in Winnemucca, but we did see 2 House of ill repute still standing in Wells, NV.  There are only 3 truck stops, 2 RV Parks, 1 market, 1 Casino and the 2 Ladies of the night houses left in Wells.  The town is in total ruin. 

We stayed overnight in Wendover, NV in the Rainbow Casino parking lot and ran our generator for 5 hrs to exercise it.  The food in the Casino's is sky high.  It was as bright as day in the Casino parking lot and they played lousy music right outside our RV all night long.  Great fun. :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 1, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Hey DL, did you see any motorcyclists ?  This past weekend (Thu-Sun) was the 'Street Vibrations" held in Reno.  Of course they were all over, Lake Tahoe, Carson City, Virgina City...
We rode up again this year and we had a chance to tour a couple establishments.  Pretty iinteresting.!!  A whole other story there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 1, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Hey scooter, we missed the motorcyclists.  We were in Wells and Wendover, NV over the weekend.


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Probably a good thing.  This week I think its Bike week in Las Vegas, apparently like bike week in Daytona.  Should be just as crazy!  Stay safe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Re: Winnemucca, NV

Roger ,, u forgot bike week at MB     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

